# Health Insurance Pre Existing Conditions



## jasonjason2000 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for all your advice, Just a question on Health Insurance, I am from the UK, I recently had a heart attack at the age of 51, so i have underlying health conditions. I have read from insurance companies that they do not offer cover for underlying health conditions, but the Spanish authorities require full health insurance in order to register as a resident, can anybody suggest where i go from here. 

Has anybody got private health insurance, and knows the price differance between normal health insurance prices and prices with pre existing conditions, or a rough estimate. I fear that after years of planning to move to Spain, I will have to cancel all my life long plans

Thanks Gary


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jasonjason2000 said:


> Thanks for all your advice, Just a question on Health Insurance, I am from the UK, I recently had a heart attack at the age of 51, so i have underlying health conditions. I have read from insurance companies that they do not offer cover for underlying health conditions, but the Spanish authorities require full health insurance in order to register as a resident, can anybody suggest where i go from here.
> 
> Has anybody got private health insurance, and knows the price differance between normal health insurance prices and prices with pre existing conditions, or a rough estimate. I fear that after years of planning to move to Spain, I will have to cancel all my life long plans
> 
> Thanks Gary


Unfortunately, it isn't really a question of a price difference between cover for someone without a pre-existing condition and someone with one, particularly if it's something like a heart condition which the insurance companies class as a serious risk. They would most likely refuse to cover that condition at all, especially if the heart attack was recent. If it was at least two years ago and no further treatment had been required, you might have more chance of obtaining cover.

Sorry, but I really don't know how people get around this problem when trying to get private health insurance which is accepted to register as a resident. 

I do sympathise because I had heart surgery myself just over two years ago, and cancer a year ago, and I have found it impossible to get travel insurance which will cover either. I do have private health insurance but would have no chance of getting a new policy which would cover those conditions now.


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi,
We’ve just used this broker for our health insurance regarding residency. My better half has copd and the quote was very reasonable and will cover the pre existing condition.

Email. [email protected]

Best of luck


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Perhaps consider approaching the Spanish immigration authorities yourself, explain your situation and ask for advice. They may be flexible and make an exemption in your case. Surely there must be many retirees with policies that have pre condition exemptions.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

jasonjason2000 said:


> Thanks for all your advice, Just a question on Health Insurance, I am from the UK, I recently had a heart attack at the age of 51, so i have underlying health conditions. I have read from insurance companies that they do not offer cover for underlying health conditions, but the Spanish authorities require full health insurance in order to register as a resident, can anybody suggest where i go from here.
> 
> Has anybody got private health insurance, and knows the price differance between normal health insurance prices and prices with pre existing conditions, or a rough estimate. I fear that after years of planning to move to Spain, I will have to cancel all my life long plans
> 
> Thanks Gary


I don’t know if is different for UK citizens but I’m from the USA and have so many pre existing conditions that I could not get spanish health insurance. I have had to buy a global policy. Meaning the company is not from Spain. Last year it was Cigna global and this year it is Regency. Anyway, none of my pre existing conditions are covered. What makes the insurance ok , for residency purposes, is that the total coverage is at, or over a specific amount that is part of the requirements for residency. Sorry, offhand don’t remember what the amount is. And it must include repatriation, which is a nice word for mailing your body back from whence you came if you die in Spain. Those are the two things that the Spanish officials look for. They don’t care if your pre existing conditions are covered. If they are not You will have to pay out of pocket, not the Spanish government. But again, that is how it works for an American.


----------

